# Windows 7 "Treiber laden" bei installation



## bocrast (4. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Selbstbau PC zusammengebaut und mir die Windows 7 OEM von Dell bestellt. Als ich das dann installieren wollte kam immer die Fehlermeldung, dass keine Gerätetreiber gefunden wurden. Nach einiger Recherche kam ich darauf, dass eventuell die CD kaputt sei, und man nur USB 2.0 Ports benutzen soll.  Auch dies hat nicht geklappt. Ich habe kein internes CD-Laufwerk, weswegen ich ein externes benutze (LG Slim Portable USB Writer). Außerdem habe ich Probiert, richtiges Windows (von Winfuture.de) mithilfe des Windows 7 USB DVD Downloadtools per USB Stick zu installieren, was den gleichen Fehler hervorruft. Aufgrund meiner nachfrage an den Anbierer der Windows OEM hat er mir eine neue DVD zugesendet - auch hier der gleiche Fehler. 
Nun fällt mir nichts mehr ein, woran es liegen könnte und hoffe auf eure Hilfe 

Mein System(falls es von Bedeutung ist):
CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core 
Motherboard: Asus Z170 PRO GAMING ATX LGA1151 
RAM: Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 
Speicher: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" SSD
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 ATX Mid Tower Case  
GPU: 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 

Das Motherboard hat UEFI,
Windows Version: Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-Bit, Dell OEM

Grüße, 

Bocrast


----------



## Quat (4. März 2016)

Das wichtigste gibt es hier bei Intel!


----------



## BeaverCheese (4. März 2016)

Hallo!

Lade dir hier unter "Utilities" den EZ Installer runter.
ASUS Deutschland


----------



## bocrast (4. März 2016)

Hallo Quat, Danke für deine Antwort ,
aber mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich  Windows nicht installieren kann, weil es während der Installation sagt, dass es den Laufwerktreiber nicht findet, also wie hilft mir das? :/
die Fehlermeldung lautet: "Ein erforderlicher Gerätetreiber für ein CD/DVD-Laufwerk ist nicht vorhanden". Der Windows Seite nach zu urteilen hat dies jedoch nichts mit Treibern zutun, sondern es liegt an den Datenträger oder so...
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/2755139


----------



## Quat (4. März 2016)

Ah so!
Ja ok, lad die RST Treiber runter! Alles andere kommt gleich.
Treiber und Software
Hier müßte es die geben.

Auf dieser Seite der erste Link in der Liste, dann ganz runter bis, f6flpy-x64.zip, für W7 64Bit, ansonsten darunter ...x86.zip

entpacken auf einen Stick oder einen internen Datenträger, auf den Windows nicht installiert wird.
Bei der Installation kannst du diese Treiber dann auswählen.
Heißt in etwa, zusätzliche Treiber installieren.


----------



## bocrast (4. März 2016)

Aber ich muss die Treiber doch noch nicht Installieren, Windows meint doch, dass es ne Fehlermeldung für andere Dinge ist. 
Windows 7 CD / DVD driver missing ERROR - USB installation fix - YouTube
das ist der Fehler, den ich habe. Da ich aber UEFI habe, kann ich den Lösungsweg, der da beschreiben ist nicht anwenden :/


----------



## bocrast (5. März 2016)

Ahh okay vielen Dank  , ich probiere es mal ...


----------



## Quat (5. März 2016)

So, hab mich durch das Video gequält.
Stell nicht um auf USB2 sondern nimm einfach einen USB 2 Anschluß, wenn du einen hast.
Den Treiber brauchst du für die Festplatte bzw. die SSD, er ist leider auch nur für diese.
Willst du auf EFI installieren nimmst du besser die DVD, ein USB Stick müßte hierfür extra angepasst werden.

Sollte das nicht klappen, brauchst du noch den USB Treiber.
Das ist der Fall, wenn schon nach der DVD verlangt wird.
Wie Oben schon erwähnt, an USB2 sollte das auch ohne zusätzliche Treiber schon funktionieren.
W7 bringt eigene USB2 Treiber mit aber keine für USB3.
Such auf PCGH nach "USB 3 Treiber" du wirst eine Seite finden wo unteranderem der aktuelle Intel Treiber zum download bereit steht.
Laden und entpacken. Hier findest du einen Win7 Ordner, den brauchst du, genauer den x64 Ordner darin.
Hier sind die beiden Treiber drin, die bei der Installation über USB3 notwendig sind.
Erstens ControllerHUB oä. in der iusb3hub.inf oä.
Zweitens USB3XHC oä. in der iusb3xhc.inf oä.
Beide werden über den Button "Durchsuchen" installiert, der in dem Fenster mit dem fehlenden DVD angezeigt wird.
oä. = oder ähnlich


----------



## Deeron (5. März 2016)

Das ist wieder das bekannte Problem zwischen Windows 7 und der Skylake-Platform.

Windows 7 möchte bei Skylake zur installation die USB3.0-Treiber des Mainboards haben, wieso auch immer...

Fakt: Die Mainboardhersteller bieten im Zusammenhang mit ihren Mainboards und dem Problem Programme an, welche eine Windows7-Installation (USB-Stick) patchen. Einfach mal googeln, bin grad am Handy.


----------



## bocrast (5. März 2016)

nur mit USB 2 funktioniert es auch nicht. 
Ich habe auch versucht, die Treiber die du oben genannt hast, auf einem USB-Stick zu packen, dieser jedoch nicht erkannt(also wenn auch auf "Durchsuchen" gegangen bin stand da nur "X:Boot" oder so zur Auswahl) , weswegen ich das nicht auswählen konnte. Mit EZ Installer, also dem Programm von Asus um einen Bootfähigen USB-Stick zu erstellen, hat auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Quat (5. März 2016)

Da bleibt noch der lange Weg.
Pack den Treiber direkt in den W7 Installer, als Boot-Treiber.
z.B. mit nLite funzt das ganz gut.


----------



## bocrast (5. März 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Problem nicht bei internen Laufwerken, also welchen die mit z.B. SATA angeschlossen sind nicht existiert?


----------



## Mueller1 (5. März 2016)

Die Anleitung hier von ASUS selbst beschreibt eigentlich alles was du machen musst.
Wie schon einige Vorredner beschrieben haben liegt die Problematik darin, dass Windows 7 im Gegensatz zu Windows 10 von Haus aus noch nicht alle benötigten Treiber für Skylake Plattformen mitbringt. D.h. der Installation fehlen ein paar essentielle Treiber.

Wenn du dich damit auskennst, kannst du dir auch ein eigenes Setup-Medium erstellen und die benötigten Treiber darin integrieren.


----------



## MDJ (5. März 2016)

Das allgemeine Tool von ASRock ist einfach zu bedienen und funktioniert für alle Mainboards, unabhängig vom Hersteller oder Marke.
Runterladen kannst du es hier:
ASRock > Z17  OC Formula
Da scrollst du komplett runter und lädst dir das "Windows 7 USB Patcher ver:2.0.5".

Dann gehst du an einen PC wo Windows drauf läuft und steckst einen USB-Stick, wo die Win7-Installation drauf ist ein. Dann das Tool starten und der Rest erklärt sich von alleine. Dauert paar Minuten und dann hat das Tool die Win7-Install für dich optimiert und dann kannst du es auch auf Skylake installieren.
Habe es selbst schon so gemacht, geht ganz einfach.


----------



## bocrast (7. März 2016)

Danke hat mir geholfen


----------



## Kusanar (7. März 2016)

bocrast schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Problem nicht bei internen Laufwerken, also welchen die mit z.B. SATA angeschlossen sind nicht existiert?



Um die Frage mal zu beantworten: Ja, richtig. Bei einem intern per SATA angeschlossenen Laufwerk hättest du das Problem nicht gehabt.

Es reicht übrigens schon, einen USB 3.0 Stick an einem USB 2.0 Port zu verwenden und du bekommst die gleiche Meldung. Umgehen kann man das höchsten an einem USB 2.0 Port mit einem USB 2.0 Stick.


----------

